# elko?



## avenger2099 (24. Juni 2005)

könnt ihr mir bitte eine definition von einem bipolarem elektrolytkondensator (tonfrequenz-elko) geben?
Habe schon das ganze Netz durchsucht und finde nichts außer seiten wo m an solche teile kaufen kann....



danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## sisela (25. Juni 2005)

Ein Elko ist nichts anderes als ein bestimmter *Ko*ndensator. Nur hier besteht der Kondensatorbelag aus einer elektrisch leitenden Flüssigkeit, dem *El*ektrolyt. In Zusammenhang mit einerm Widerstand kannst du dann eine Frequenzweiche aufbauen, die nur bestimmte Frequenzen durchlässt.
Aber ich weiss nicht, was du noch wissen willst?

mfg


----------



## avenger2099 (25. Juni 2005)

sisela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Elko ist nichts anderes als ein bestimmter *Ko*ndensator. Nur hier besteht der Kondensatorbelag aus einer elektrisch leitenden Flüssigkeit, dem *El*ektrolyt. In Zusammenhang mit einerm Widerstand kannst du dann eine Frequenzweiche aufbauen, die nur bestimmte Frequenzen durchlässt.
> Aber ich weiss nicht, was du noch wissen willst?
> 
> mfg



Ich muss einen kleinen Aufsatzt darüber halten und ich hab davon kp und finde auch nichts :-(


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Juni 2005)

Vieleicht hilft ja dass hier weiter.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrolytkondensator


----------



## chmee (26. Juni 2005)

Ich denke, dass der Zusatz "bipolar" ziemlich verwirrt. Soll sowas heissen, wie "reagiert auch sauber auf
Wechselströme".

@Sisala: Frequenzweichen bestehen grundsätzlich nur aus Kondensatoren und Spulen,
bei Wechselspannung/Strömen haben beide eine frequenzabhängige Widerstandseigenschaft.
Daraus ergibt sich die Filterung. Aber das wolltest Du so sagen, oder ?

Umso höher die Frequenz, desto niedriger der Widerstand von Kondensatoren und bei
Spulen andersrum. Kapazitiver und Induktiver Widerstand 

Bei http://www.Reichelt.de gibt es Datenblätter zu den angebotenen Elkos, dort findest Du sicherlich
interessante Infos. Einfach mal "Elko" eingeben oder "bipolar elko".

mfg chmee


----------



## sisela (27. Juni 2005)

@chmee
du hast so recht...


----------

